# New pictures and videos - lots of them



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I think the boys like their new yard...... The videos are a little fuzzy and I can't figure out why.. sorry.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

They look so happy and it almost looks like he is going to drop that red ball from smiling.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww! They look so happy! What a wonderful yard for your dogs to romp in!
When hubby retires, in a few years, I so badly want to move to an acreage, preferably on a lake or river, where my dogs can romp around like that!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Aww, they look great K. I love the big yard. Wish we had grass like that LOL The backyard is not much but dirt and moss . Looks like you've finally had your break


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yay! Buck and Chazz look like they are enjoying it!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

They look so great Life is looking good for you in your new home.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Awwww.

Tell them Auntie V says hello, give them a scritch, And a reminder that momma says I can take them one weekend

I am glad they love thier new place. It looks fantastic for them. 

Isnt the Jollyball the best??!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. They are enjoying the heck out of the yard. Me too! When the boys are happy ~ I'm happy!!!

Auntie V, the boys want to know when they're going to your house for the weekend?

The jolly ball is the best, but I need to find one of the really big ones. The one I got was the largest one Petco had when I was there. I want the huge horse size one. That should make for some really fun times.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Aww I love Chazz (and Buck too, lol). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> Aww I love Chazz (and Buck too, lol). Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

They look so happy! Let me kow if you ever swing into Arizona for anything, the boys can come see my crew too! lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow look at the size of that yard! They both look like they are settling in just fine at their new house.  Welcome to Texas Reno, Welcome to Texas!!! You're one of us now. lol


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Will do Jenn.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my...that yard is awesome. I wish I had that much room to let mine run. grass too. 

I need to get a jollyball...looks like they are haveing a great time with it.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Oh my...that yard is awesome. I wish I had that much room to let mine run. grass too.
> 
> I need to get a jollyball...looks like they are haveing a great time with it.


The jollyball is a big hit. Only problem.... my shoulder is sore from throwing it.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks fantastic, Reno, and the boys look happy  Moved south just time to avoid winter!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Looks fantastic, Reno, and the boys look happy  Moved south just time to avoid winter!


That was my plan Shaina.... get out before the snow.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

They look awesome Reno!! Looks like they're having a ball in the new place.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> They look awesome Reno!! Looks like they're having a ball in the new place.



Thanks MC. They've settled in very quickly and they're really have a great time.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Renoman said:


> I think the boys like their new yard......


New yard or new private dog park!
K your yard is awesome and very green,i bet your over the moon,im very happy for you and the lads.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> New yard or new private dog park!
> K your yard is awesome and very green,i bet your over the moon,im very happy for you and the lads.



You found me out Dom.... private dog park it is  I am way over the moon. Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Holy Cow! NICE yard Reno. I bet the boys think they died and went to Heaven. I bet you do too. Missing the snow yet??? LOL It just hit 30 degrees here. When can I come to visit??? The boys are trying there coats on this week.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> Holy Cow! NICE yard Reno. I bet the boys think they died and went to Heaven. I bet you do too. Missing the snow yet??? LOL It just hit 30 degrees here. When can I come to visit??? The boys are trying there coats on this week.



Not missing the cold or the snow Inga.  It is a little weird though when I go to the store and see Christmas stuff out and hear Christmas music over the intercom and I'm wearing shorts and flip flops... that's gonna take some getting used to.

My door is always open Inga... anytime you want to come down and get out of the cold you're welcome.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

shameless bump


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Renoman said:


> shameless bump


You are a true princess


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

That looks awesome. That's your yard? It looks Texas sized.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> You are a true princess


I was thinking the same thing....




> That looks awesome. That's your yard? It looks Texas sized.


The yard is huge... the boys are lovin it....


----------

